# Business Check In



## DEADlifter (Aug 18, 2020)

As business in my industry, packaging, is starting to pick back up I was curious as to how everyone is making out.  Are things rebounding in your industries?  Hopefully none of you have been hit too hard financially.  God bless us all.  We need it.


----------



## CJ (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm in the food supply chain. Nobody stopped eating, people ate more. Bunch of fatties.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm in the food supply chain. Nobody stopped eating, people ate more. Bunch of fatties.



You work in the logistics part??


----------



## CJ (Aug 18, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> You work in the logistics part??



Si, Senor.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 18, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> As business in my industry, packaging, is starting to pick back up I was curious as to how everyone is making out.  Are things rebounding in your industries?  Hopefully none of you have been hit too hard financially.  God bless us all.  We need it.



Was eating dicks 2 weeks after lockdown hit to until about 2 months ago now it has evened out even been pretty busy. Was killing it right before covid though. 

Transportation/logistics


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Si, Senor.



Whats up man I have over 250 trucks here a brokerage warehouses expedited rail services.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 18, 2020)

U a lot lizard?



Bobbyloads said:


> Was* eating dicks* 2 weeks after lockdown hit to until about 2 months ago now it has evened out even been pretty busy. Was killing it right before covid though.
> 
> Transportation/logistics


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 18, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> U a lot lizard?


----------



## CJ (Aug 18, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Whats up man I have over 250 trucks here a brokerage warehouses expedited rail services.



I'm just driver scum. :32 (20):


----------



## Trump (Aug 18, 2020)

Flights back on to Nigeria 29th Aug I not worked since March but I still on the payroll so all good


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 18, 2020)

Not doing too well here and not gonna be for awhile


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 18, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> U a lot lizard?



I was not until covid hit after that the bills have to be paid no?



CJ275 said:


> I'm just driver scum. :32 (20):



Driver scum my ass bro drivers are in need right now bad.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm tied to the housing market. With interest rates as low as they are, people with money are building. 
We have more orders coming in than we can handle but our talent pool is shallow which is leading to a quality issues.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 18, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> I'm tied to the housing market. With interest rates as low as they are, people with money are building.
> We have more orders coming in than we can handle but our talent pool is shallow which is leading to a quality issues.



I have had trouble finding help due, I believe, to the amped up unemployment.  Is that your issue as well?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 18, 2020)

I have an ecommerce store, and we sell disinfectants, commercial cleaning supplies. Needless to say, we have been killing it. I bought $18k worth of Lysol last Friday and expect it to be gone by the end of the week. 

Somehow I've been able to source this stuff and keep a steady supply when all of the big ecommerce stores are out.

I've only made money like this one other time in my life. Very grateful to be in this industry right now.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 18, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I have had trouble finding help due, I believe, to the amped up unemployment.  Is that your issue as well?



We don't have any problem finding bodies but that's all we're getting, bodies. When the worst of it happened, management took the opportunity to "trim the fat" so to speak. That involved getting rid of many of the higher paid experienced machine operators and hiring on people with zero experience. Our employee count dropped in half and now we have people being fast tracked through to machine operator level without the experience necessary to produce quality material.


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 18, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I have had trouble finding help due, I believe, to the amped up unemployment.  Is that your issue as well?




Is the problem I am having


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 18, 2020)

Yea, Iron1.  That blows man.  Do you mean like heavy machinery for grading?  A shit grade throws everything off in construction.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 18, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Is the problem I am having



I know a lot of business owners having this problem.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 18, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Yea, Iron1.  That blows man.  Do you mean like heavy machinery for grading?  A shit grade throws everything off in construction.



Not quite. I'm a supplier of products used in the flooring and laminate industry. The machines we operate require the ability to see, adjust and control color while preventing visual defects. Churning out defects at 400 meters/minute is very expensive.

As a friend of mine says, I'm in the "business of burning money" by any normal manufacturing standards.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 18, 2020)

So I guess Stevie Wonder wouldnt need to apply....:32 (19):



Iron1 said:


> Not quite. I'm a supplier of products used in the flooring and laminate industry. The machines we operate require the ability to see, adjust and control color while preventing visual defects. Churning out defects at 400 meters/minute is very expensive.
> 
> As a friend of mine says, I'm in the "business of burning money" by any normal manufacturing standards.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> So I guess Stevie Wonder wouldnt need to apply....:32 (19):



With who we've got running the machines right now, he's a shoo-in. He'll be running the machines with both eyes closed on day one.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 19, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Is the problem I am having



i can’t find a dispatcher for my department for the life of me right now. 

the good people are scared to leave a job if they have it now and the shitty ones are collecting the free money they handing out on unemployment


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 19, 2020)

I work in entertainment, live events.  No work since March.   
Govment unemployment has been keeping me afloat no problem though. 
Paid my dues and the system is paying its dues to me fortunately.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 19, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I work in entertainment, live events.  No work since March.
> Govment unemployment has been keeping me afloat no problem though.
> Paid my dues and the system is paying its dues to me fortunately.




Good luck man.  Hope business comes back soon for ya.  I am not far from you geographically.  I like concerts. :32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 19, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I work in entertainment, live events.  No work since March.
> Govment unemployment has been keeping me afloat no problem though.
> Paid my dues and the system is paying its dues to me fortunately.



Yeah man I feel really bad for all the musicians right now too. I work with a guy who does the same thing as you also.


----------



## chandy (Aug 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm in the food supply chain. Nobody stopped eating, people ate more. Bunch of fatties.



Why you gotta call me out like that 😭


----------



## chandy (Aug 19, 2020)

ive been lucky enough to pick up some yards around a friend's neighborhood. Which has been keeping me afloat. I'm not sure what these people do but it is a decent neighborhood and it would seem most of them kept their jobs if not all.


----------



## andy (Aug 19, 2020)

The company Im working for did fine. 
Our store was open at all time while the other companies stores having they locations at supermarkets(we have our own place) where closed and running poor because of the lockdown period and then short work time. We actually gained lot's of they're clients also because of it... ,feel bad for them though. But we hit a record last month for my shop. was a crazy month.

whilst Corona our shop was running around 10% less income while the online orders did much much better. so overall nothing changed for us. I'm really happy for that cause lot's of people around me got either cut salaries or sacked off. Like our Airport, in one day they left 500 people without a job. Then the bigger restaurants went same route. scary.


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 20, 2020)

Our business is a mental health private practice and is deemed *essential* - we have seen more business in the past few months than ever before. Several of our contractors/interns are completely overloaded with clients. I've seen the back-end consequences of the lockdowns in the form of mental health issues (depression, anxiety), suicide, and substance abuse. People already struggling with MH issues are having a rough time.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 20, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Our business is a mental health private practice and is deemed *essential* - we have seen more business in the past few months than ever before. Several of our contractors/interns are completely overloaded with clients. I've seen the back-end consequences of the lockdowns in the form of mental health issues (depression, anxiety), suicide, and substance abuse. People already struggling with MH issues are having a rough time.



This aspect of the consequences of what lockdown has done doesn't get enough attention.  Really, mental health never get enough attention in our society.  It's good you guys are able to help people.


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 20, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Our business is a mental health private practice and is deemed *essential* - we have seen more business in the past few months than ever before. Several of our contractors/interns are completely overloaded with clients. I've seen the back-end consequences of the lockdowns in the form of mental health issues (depression, anxiety), suicide, and substance abuse. People already struggling with MH issues are having a rough time.


Three of my local union brothers have died of suicide in the past two months. 
Indeed the cure has become worse than the virus from where I’m sitting.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 21, 2020)

Construction where I'm at is still booming! Great ful for tht!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 21, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Three of my local union brothers have died of suicide in the past two months.
> Indeed the cure has become worse than the virus from where I’m sitting.



Man I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Oct 21, 2020)

The worse covid gets the more money I'm going to make.  A second lockdown in December is being predicted and I am well stocked for it.  I made the right connections back in April and figured out who at each company I buy from is best for getting a deal done in a few days to a week.  If it hits bad in December and covid is killing a shitload of people I can reorder and have it in a week whereas most others are going to be waiting months.  That business is immune boosters which is part of larger business.  In comparison to what I've seen coming from western medicine I have much more faith in our products.  Covid has really changed things in so many ways.  

Slic.


----------



## Jin (Oct 21, 2020)

slicwilly2000 said:


> The worse covid gets the more money I'm going to make.  A second lockdown in December is being predicted and I am well stocked for it.  I made the right connections back in April and figured out who at each company I buy from is best for getting a deal done in a few days to a week.  If it hits bad in December and covid is killing a shitload of people I can reorder and have it in a week whereas most others are going to be waiting months.  That business is immune boosters which is part of larger business.  In comparison to what I've seen coming from western medicine I have much more faith in our products.  Covid has really changed things in so many ways.
> 
> Slic.



Why not promote your business in the advertising section?


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm in the casino/tourism industry so I was ****ed pretty good by that midget asshole Fauci. On the bright side I've never been stronger because of all this free time.

I can't wait until him and that awkward **** William Gates are no longer plastered everywhere.


----------



## white ape (Mar 5, 2021)

Construction in Denver did not slow down at all. In fact I was super busy all year. Finally pumped the breaks in late January and early February due to weather. Everyone kind of expects the weather so they plan ahead. Sucks because we missed out on working some nice 60 degree days because no contractor was ready


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Mar 6, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I have an ecommerce store, and we sell disinfectants, commercial cleaning supplies. Needless to say, we have been killing it. I bought $18k worth of Lysol last Friday and expect it to be gone by the end of the week.
> 
> Somehow I've been able to source this stuff and keep a steady supply when all of the big ecommerce stores are out.
> 
> I've only made money like this one other time in my life. Very grateful to be in this industry right now.



It's not difficult to find if you'll take a truckload.  

Slic.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 6, 2021)

I am in financial services. Our stock dropped 50% last March but has rebounded to 10%  above pre-COVID levels.


----------



## Runningwild (Mar 6, 2021)

I work in medical and sports massage working with personal injury attorneys and professional athletes, I had to shut down for 2 months last year, but since business has been booming. I transition end of last year from working out of an office to going to my clients homes. More and more people want to get services in their homes so it has worked out great so far. I was in the beginning stages of launching a corporate massage wellness program on february of last year, so that has been on hold for awhile, glad I didn't go all in on that a few months earlier or I would have been screwed


----------



## Trump (Mar 6, 2021)

Still no change I been off a year now 



Trump said:


> Flights back on to Nigeria 29th Aug I not worked since March but I still on the payroll so all good


----------



## FarmerTed (Mar 6, 2021)

I work in IT. I've been working from home for years so, as far as work goes, no change for me.
The company I work for has continued to prosper and grow despite all the bs.


----------

